
Apple's Self-Destructive Qualcomm, China Strategies - Down_n_Out
https://www.technewsworld.com/story/85740.html
======
mcphage
> It's because Apple uses a lock-in strategy, where once on an Apple platform
> it is painful to get off. Most of the smart Apple iPhone users I know
> actually use Google apps and Google's infrastructure and other third-party
> tools on their iPhones, so if they want to move to an Android phone they can
> move almost seamlessly.

...what? Sentence 1, "once on Apple it's painful to get off." The _very next
sentence_ , the author says that most iPhone people he knows could move to
Android almost seamlessly. That doesn't sound like it's that painful to get
off.

Look, if you're going to contradict yourself, _fine_ , just... put a few
sentences in between first.

~~~
Down_n_Out
I'm glad others found this post so weird, happened to follow some links and
found it, felt like I really fell into the rabbithole. I thought it was
translated from some other language but I'm not a native English speaker
myself so.

~~~
mcphage
> I thought it was translated from some other language but I'm not a native
> English speaker myself so.

Nah, turns out it was written by Rob Enderle. He's been writing really bad
tech articles for... a while.

Because you're right, it really was bizarre.

------
votepaunchy
There are a lot of words here with not much sense. This isn't just Apple v
Qualcomm. Four of the major tech manufacturers (Hon Hai Precision Industry,
Pegatron, Wistron, and Compal) are also suing [0] Qualcomm for $9 billion,
which may be tripled to $27 billion.

"The group's complaint is that Qualcomm charges for chips used in
manufacturing, but then requires a patent royalty on top, which the firms
believe is an anticompetitive business practice. While the firms collectively
demand $9 billion from Qualcomm in damages if the payments are deemed illegal,
there is also a possibility of the figure tripling if antitrust claims in the
suit also succeed."

[0] [https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/12/17/apple-
manufacture...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/12/17/apple-manufacturer-
foxconn-not-negotiating-with-qualcomm-over-9b-royalties-dispute)

------
jtthe13
Former industry analyst here. The article felt like a poorly written
businesses school assignment. Then I checked the author and it made sense.
Enderle is a click-baiting joke. Moving on.

------
shanghaiaway
What a weird post

~~~
doe88
This. Since this article
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/21/technology/definers-
publi...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/21/technology/definers-public-
affairs-tim-miller.html) I'm really cautious about what I read on this
kerfuffle. I remember few months ago before knowing there was an ongoing PR
campaign suddenly observing some articles moaning about the lack of speed of
baseband chips used in iphones and the superiority of Qualcomm's ones.

------
threatofrain
The incidental quips about President Trump were so bizarre and forced I
thought the article was generated by a bot.

